# Alternative zum Dateimanager Dolphin

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Kennt jemand eine Alternative zum Dolphin Dateimanager? Der ist sowas von lahm das es auf keine Kuhhaut mehr geht...

Bitte nicht Krusader - ich komme mit diesen "Twin Panel"-Stil einfach nicht vernünftig zurecht. Ich brauche links meine Baumansicht und rechts den Inhalt des links angewählten Verzeichnisses. 

Wäre unbezahlbar wenn es da so etwas in der Gewichtsklasse vom Windows-Explorer gäbe. Der ist leider Gottes um ganze Dimmensionen schneller als der Dolphin. Ich weiss auch wieso das so ist - bringt mich aber nicht weiter  :Smile: 

Besten Dank und viele Grüße,

Martin

----------

## nightmarez

hi,

ich finde thunar ganz gut. folgende thunar pakete sind bei mir installiert:

[I] xfce-base/thunar: File manager for the Xfce desktop environment

[I] xfce-extra/thunar-archive-plugin: Thunar's archive plug-in

[I] xfce-extra/thunar-vfs: Xfce's filesystem libraries (deprecated: don't use this for future development)

[I] xfce-extra/thunar-volman: Daemon that enforces volume-related policies

----------

## BlackEye

Danke für den Tipp!

Aber eine Qt-Variante würde mir natürlich eher zusagen.

----------

## Josef.95

```
$ konqueror ~/
```

 ?

Ich mag den guten "alten" konqueror immer noch sehr...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

was anderes als Konqueror wird es wohl nicht geben:

hier mal eine  Auflistung 

klasse, was im ubuntuusers wiki so alles steht  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

Das ist schade.. Der Konqeuror hat auch leider massive Probleme mit Verzeichnislistings die mehrere hundert bis tausend Einträge enthalten. Die Scrollgeschwindigkeit in solchen Verzeichnissen erinnert dann eher an Diashows. Dolphin hingegen scrollt noch einigermaßen durchwachsen in solchen Verzeichnissen. Dafür braucht er zig Dutzend Sekunden bis ein solches Verzeichnis mal eingeladen ist. Der Grund dafür liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass Dolphin rekursiv die Unterverzeichnisse durchsucht um die Anzahl der Elemente dort drin zu ermitteln. Außerdem (und das ist vermutlich noch das Schlimmste) werden alle Dateien inhaltlich untersucht um dessen Metadaten zu bestimmen. Anstatt also ein Bild anhand der Dateiendung zu erkennen (*.png, *.jpg etc) wird der Header einer Datei analysiert um sie zu klassifizieren. Mag ein schönes Feature zu sein das man auf diese Weise selbst *.bak Dateien als Bilder erkennen kann - aber ein totales NoGo bei Netzwerkpfaden und ein total unzumutbares Verhalten wenn man Dateisysteme gar hinter langsamen VPN Leitungen gemountet hat. Und das trifft beides auf mich zu.

Naja - jammern hilft nix. Es ist für mich z.Zt. das größte Manko an KDE, dass es keinen einfachen, vernünftigen und schnell nutzbaren Dateimanager gibt  :Sad: 

Würde ich mich in c++ und Qt so heimisch wie in Java fühlen, würde ich so ein Ding selbst zusammen zimmern. Aber ich fürchte da fehlt mir einfach die Zeit zu...

----------

## franzf

Es wäre noch interessant, welche Versionen du einsetzt

* kde

* kernel

Ich hatte früher auch Probleme, im dolphin z.B. /usr/portage/distfiles in akzeptabler Geschwindigkeit angezeigt zu bekommen.

Hab das jetzt einige Zeit nicht mehr versucht, weil ich lieber gleich über konsole + ark die zips geöffnet hab.

Aber ein Test jetzt zeigt: maximal 1-2 Sekunden (eher 1 als 2), dann ist das Verzeichnis geladen (2070 Einträge + einiges in svn_src). Auf einer Caviar Black neben mir (nicht mein Rechner, leider  :Sad: ) mit 3000 distfiles +einiges mehr in diversen scm-Unterordnern, geht das in ca. 0,5 Sekunden.

Beides sind kde-4.6.1, qt-4.7.2, 2.6.38er Gentoo-Sources, nvidia-Karte mit aktuellsten nvidia-drivers im portage (momentan fehlen ja leider die neuesten Betas mit Unterstützung für den 1.10er xorg-server).

----------

## BlackEye

Bei mir dauert das erstmalige Einlesen von /usr/portage/distfiles ca 4-5 Sekunden. Danach geht es wesentlich schneller. Auch wenn ich den Dolphin mal schließe und wieder öffne. Allerdings sind dort eigentlich so gut wie keine Unterordner drin. Ich muss zugeben das meine HDD auch nicht die schnellste ist. Die Caviar Black ist natürlich schon nice  :Smile: 

Ein Verzeichnis hier im Netzwerk in unserer Firma (in welchem Entwicklungszweig unserer Software liegt) dauert (ich habe es eben gestoppt) gute 42 Sekunden! Diese Daten liegen auch auf einem aktiven RAID 5 hinter einer GBit Netzwerkleitung. Dort drin liegen 2028 Dateien und 61 Unterordner. Insgesamt (find . | wc -l) sind es 41767 Dateien. Ich weiss nicht wie viele Ebenen der Dolphin rekursiv nach unten geht, aber ich vermute mal schon etwas mehr als eine Ebene bei dieser Dauer...

Ein nochmaliges Einlesen desselben Verzeichnisses nach dem Schließen und wieder Öffnen von Dolphin dauerte dann noch knappe 6 Sekunden. Schon relativ nervig.. Aber besser als die knappe Minute...

Ein kurzer Vergleich mit dem Windows Explorer (aus einer VM heraus - gehostet auf diesem Rechner!): 3 Sekunden. Jeder weitere Aufruf geht annähernd ohne Verzögerung. Und dabei heißt es noch beim Dolphin das er performant sein soll... Ich weiss nicht wie man auf diese Idee kommt...

Meine Versionen:

kernel: 2.6.31-gentoo-r10

dolphin (kde): 4.4.5 (stable Zweig - ich installier mir möglichst keine ~ archs mehr)

nvidia-driver: 260.19.29

Qt: 4.6.3

Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen dass sich etwas mit den Versionen der Software verbessert, da der "Fehler" einfach im Prinzip der Arbeitsweise vom Dolphin liegt. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was die Entwickler da geritten hat den Senf rekursiv durchzuarbeiten. An der Schublade steht doch "unperformat" in Schriftgröße 20 unterstrichen mit Fettschrift dran...

Ich arbeite aufgrund dessen eigentlich schon sehr viel mit der Konsole, ls, unzip und Konsorten herum. Aber es ist schon ein Komfortverlust.

----------

## franzf

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Ein Verzeichnis hier im Netzwerk in unserer Firma (in welchem Entwicklungszweig unserer Software liegt) dauert (ich habe es eben gestoppt) gute 42 Sekunden!

 

Schau mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6622047.html#6622047

Drum hab ich auch nach dem Kernel gefragt.

----------

## BlackEye

Hm, ich muss zugeben dass ich das nicht erwartet hätte. Die Zeit ging deutlich runter. Von 42 Sekunden auf etwa 12 Sekunden. Das ist schon ein Quantensprung. 

Wobei ich mir irgendwie nicht erklären kann woher der Gewinn kommt. Aber okay. 

Mal sehen wie sich der neue Kernel im Alltag so bewährt. 

Danke für den Tipp!

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ja, der neue Kernel bewirkt so manche wunder. Ich habe im Dolphin eben mal mein distfiles Verzeichnis angewählt, und der Inhalt war in unter einer Sekunde da.

Statistik: 2 Ordner, 4.221 Dateien (6.1 GiB)

Das hat vor dem neuen Kernel eine (gefühlte) Eeeeewigkeit gedauert.

----------

## franzf

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Von 42 Sekunden auf etwa 12 Sekunden.

 

Super  :Smile: 

Lädt es jetzt auch deutlich schneller, wenn der Ordner schonmal gelesen wurde?

----------

## BlackEye

Also eben hat es dann doch wieder ~35 Sekunden gedauert. Ich hab keine Ahnung..

Ein Wiederaufruf des Verzeichnisses dauert ~4 Sekunden

----------

## disi

Ich suche auch nach einem Dateimanager  :Sad: 

Was soll er koennen:

copy/paste/cut/move/rename/list

nicht zu gross und nicht den Desktop verwalten

Datei Typen mit Applikationen assoziieren koennen (z.B. Anhand der Extension)

Nicht um Netzlaufwerke kuemmern (ich habe einige NFS via autofs eingehaengt)

thumbnails?

Volume Management ist ein Bonus (USB Sticks, DVD etc.)

Tabs, 2-Pane usw. waere nicht schlecht

So weit getestet...

pcmanfm:

PRO - schlank, schnell, tabs, 1A volume management, thumbnails

CONTRA - hat Probleme mit den autofs (die Dateien und Verzeichnisse verschwinden obwohl das Laufwerk nicht ausgehaengt ist), er haengt sich auf beim Kopieren groesserer Dateien

EmelFM2:

PRO - schlank, tabs, 2panes, bedingt volume management

CONTRA - haessliche UI, viel zu kompliziert und zu viel einzustellen, die file association sehr kompliziert und sogar case sensitive, nur eine Operation gleichzeitig moeglich

Thunar:

PRO - tabs, man kann direkt den Pfad via Tastatur eingeben!, thumbnails via tumbler, kann die autofs Laufwerke besser ab (so weit ich das in Erinnerung habe)

CONTRA - bisschen gross, bedingt volume management (benutzt gnome-gvfs und funzt nicht mit dem udisks bei mir, konnte den nur kurz testen und weiteres testen war nicht moeglich weil gvfs nicht compiliert und ich dann aufgegeben hatte, ausserdem muss man da noch mit slim tricksen und und und) ich wuerde behaupten Thunar is im Moment broken by design...

xfe:

PRO - schlank, tabs, 2panes

CONTRA - haessliche UI (glaube gtk-1) :Smile: , nur eine Operation gleichzeitig moeglich

Zur Zeit benutze ich PCMANFM, der meinen Anspruechen am naechsten kommt aber etwas instabil laeuft. Wenn ich etwas auf die Netzlaufwerke kopiere nehme ich derzeit die Konsole, weil ich dem Dateimanager nicht vertrauen kann. Kopieren von den Netzlaufwerken funktioniert einwandfrei, ich habe auch schon mit etlichen nfs Schaltern gespielt wie async usw. bringt alles nicht wirklich Besserung und Konsole funktioniert einwandfrei, nur die grafischen Dateimanager haben Probleme.

Ich bin gerne fuer Ideen offen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Jupp, richtig, keine Tabs.

Ich hatte das auch mehr aus Erinnerung geschrieben...

So habe ich es im Moment und kann damit leben  :Smile: 

http://ompldr.org/vOGE5Yg

Wobei eben die Links auf NFS Laufwerke zeigen und xfe gut damit funktioniert und den kernel Automounter in Ruhe laesst.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackEye

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Was mich technisch an xfe stört ist, daß die Dateien nach Endung angesprochen werden. Ein bisschen einfach.

 

Aber genau das ist meiner Meinung nach die Schwäche am Dolphin. Wenn Du Dateien nicht an Ihrer Endung fest machst, musst Du die ersten paar Bytes der Datei einlesen und interpretieren. Dateioperationen sind teuer. Wo es bei der lokalen Festplatte vielleicht noch gehen mag, dass man ein Verzeichnis mit mehreren Tausend Dateien auf diese Weise einliest - versuch das mal mit einem Netzlaufwerk das möglicherweise auch noch hinter einer langsamen (DSL) VPN-Anbindung steht. Da bekommst Du nämlich echt das kalte Krausen.

Und wozu eigentlich diesen Aufwand wenn in 99% der Fälle ohnehin drauf steht was drin ist? Oder bin ich hier so altmodisch das meine Bilder alle .jpg oder .png oder meine Videos .avi .mpg oder sonstwie heissen? Kann ja sein das es in seltenen Fällen echt mal vorkommt das eine Datei keine Endung hat - dann muss ich sie mir eben anschauen und anschließend umbenennen. Ich sehe da leider kein echten Nutzen in dieser Sache... Nur Nachteile durch teuer erkaufte Zusatzarbeit.

----------

## Knieper

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Wenn Du Dateien nicht an Ihrer Endung fest machst, musst Du die ersten paar Bytes der Datei einlesen und interpretieren.

 

Genau genommen müsstest Du die ganze Datei einlesen. Wer sagt Dir, dass Du kein footer-basiertes Archivformat erwischt hast, bei der am Anfang der Header einer enthaltenen Datei steht? Das nächste Problem ist, dass ein Binärklumpen valide in mehreren Formaten sein kann...

----------

